# HMI Controls o.ä.



## seeba (5 August 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche für mein .NET SCADA (welches ich bald unter Open Source zur Verfügung stelle) ein paar Controls, wie Füllbalken, Skala usw. Vielleicht weiß da ja jemand was fertiges freies. Ansonsten muss ich das alles wohl selbst schreiben 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Sebastian


----------



## Guacharo (23 September 2005)

Hallo Sebastian,

Hast du etwas gefunden?
Ich suche auch welche, wenn Ich etwas finden sollte, sage ich dir Becheid.
Gruss.


----------



## Josef (23 September 2005)

*Visual*

Eventuell Visual
Ist ein Open Source Projekt.

mfg
Josef


----------



## seeba (23 September 2005)

Hallo,
nein ich entwickel sie gerade selbst, dadurch wird der Release etwas verzöckert, aber was soll's.   

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

*HMI Controls*

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5161&highlight=rothenbacher


----------

